# 2014 Diesel Sunroof issues



## badouglas (Dec 1, 2015)

All,
I have a 2014 Cruze Diesel with 70,xxx miles. Just recently I noticed that my sunroof will not open. No other electrical issues anywhere else with the car. Has anyone had similar issues?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Found out the day before thanksgiving my back seat charging port doesn't work since we almost never use the back seat (Passenger told me), I have to bring that to the dealers attention when I schedule my next oil change. (want to check the fuses first)

Did it ever work? Or was this the first time you tried to use it?


----------



## badouglas (Dec 1, 2015)

It had always worked, In fact I use it quite frequently.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I got the recall notice to have my sunroof checked for the issue some had with out of spec glass making it prone to shattering. Of course this would happen AFTER I had it tinted for more heat rejection.


----------



## TeamNadomas (Sep 5, 2018)

What was the problem? Mine did the same thing, just died closed. I put a new motor on and it still doesn't work


----------

